

Built a portfolio site — is it good? Feedback? - hhorsley
http://www.hunterhorsley.com/projects.html

======
NicoJuicy
Just negative feedback, i hope that is what you want ;-)

\- Clicking a video/slides breaks your navigation, perhaps a modal/dialog
instead \- Try variation (text interchange left and right)

For the rest, yeah, like it :)

~~~
hhorsley
Yup. Super helpful. Like the variation idea.

As far as the modal, could you point me to a tutorial on that if you know of
one?

